# Navy's New Rail Gun - Use the Force, Mate!



## Dame (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh please oh please oh please use this on pirates.


*Navy’s New Railgun Can Hurl a Shell Over 5,000 MPH*


The Navy is developing electromagnetic railgun launchers, long-range weapons that launch projectiles using electricity instead of chemical propellants. _GIF: Nurie Mohamed. Source: U.S. Navy_

The U.S. Navy is tapping the power of the Force to wage war.

Its latest weapon is an electromagnetic railgun launcher. It uses a form of electromagnetic energy known as the Lorentz force to hurl a 23-pound projectile at speeds exceeding Mach 7. Engineers already have tested this futuristic weapon on land, and the Navy plans to begin sea trials aboard aJoint High Speed Vessel Millinocket in 2016.

“The electromagnetic railgun represents an incredible new offensive capability for the U.S. Navy,” Rear Adm. Bryant Fuller, the Navy’s chief engineer, said in a statement. “This capability will allow us to effectively counter a wide range of threats at a relatively low cost, while keeping our ships and sailors safer by removing the need to carry as many high-explosive weapons.”

http://www.wired.com/2014/04/electromagnetic-railgun-launcher/


----------

